
The US weather model is now the fourth best in the world - Twirrim
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/the-us-weather-model-is-now-the-fourth-best-in-the-world/
======
aaronbrethorst
this should point to [http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2016/06/us-numerical-
weather-p...](http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2016/06/us-numerical-weather-
prediction-is.html)

